# Matthew Poole on 1 Samuel (cont.)



## dildaysc (Apr 24, 2020)

Even when God is pleased to visit a people for their iniquities...judge a nation for its sins...He keeps the feet of His saints...making them surefooted in treacherous places (see Poole on 1 Samuel 2:9).

JC Philpot's Harvested Sheaves: '"He will keep the feet of his saints."—1 Samuel 2:9

The Lord sees his poor scattered pilgrims travelling through a vale of tears, journeying through a waste howling wilderness, a path beset with gins, traps, and snares in every direction. How can they escape? Why, the Lord keeps their feet, carries them through every rough place, as a tender parent carries a little child; when about to fall, graciously lays the everlasting arms underneath them, and when tottering and stumbling, and their feet ready to slip, mercifully upholds them from falling altogether. Thus the Lord keeps the feet of his saints. But do you think that he has not different ways for different feet? The God of creation has not made two flowers, nor two leaves upon a tree alike; and will he cause all his people to walk in precisely the same path? No; we have each our path, each our besetment, each our trials, each peculiar traps and snares laid for our feet. And the wisdom of the all-wise and only-wise God is shewn by his eyes being in every place, marking the footsteps of every pilgrim, suiting his remedies to meet their individual case and necessity, appearing for them when nobody else could do them any good; watching so tenderly over them, as though the eyes of his affection were bent on one individual; and carefully noting the goings of each, as though all the powers of the Godhead were concentrated on that one person to keep him from harm.'

Reactions: Edifying 2


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 28, 2020)

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:10.

Peter Martyr on 1 Samuel 2:10: 'The other Rabbis of the Hebrews also accommodate both this passage, and many others, to Messiah. And, that this is the genuine exposition of the Old Testament, Zechariah bears sufficient witness, Luke 1:69, 70, _He hath raised up an horn of salvation…as He had spoken_; it is to be taken as a fixed principle that temporal thing in the Old Testament pertain to eternal things. God promised to David and his posterity a kingdom. But that is also to be understood of Christ, according to Luke 1:32, _He shall give unto Him the throne of David_. Thus that saying in Deuteronomy 18:18, _I will raise them up a prophet, etc_., even if it is able to be understood of the prophets, who were at no time going to be lacking; nevertheless, Peter transfers it to Christ, Acts 3:22. Evidently, in considering all the blessings of God, it is seemly to return to the fount, when they flow, which is Christ. Add that there is one and the same covenant in the Old and New Testament; and that the ceremonies were referred to Christ. See Hebrews 9. Being not ignorant of this matter, the ancient Prophets treat the matters of their own times in such a way that they accommodate the greatest part of their doctrine to Christ; and so sometimes, in comparison with thos matters of which they treat, they appear to write too magnificently, and the event does not appear to answer to their words. Thus in Zechariah 2:5, He promises to be _a wall of fire, etc_. Yet not long after the Hebrews were overthrown by the Macedonians. And in Psalm 72:11, _all kings shall fall down before him_ (that is, Solomon). And in Isaiah 2:4, _their speaks shall be turned into pruninghooks, etc_. Which, if they be referred to those times, are altogether hyperbolical. But they properly and truly square with Christ. And so no one is able rightfully to complain, if these and similar things are turned by us to Christ (Martyr).'


----------



## dildaysc (May 1, 2020)

Poole's commentary on Hannah's Song, 1 Samuel 2:1-10 (including his "Annotations" and his never-before-translated "Synopsis) is now complete, and available for free.

It may very well be the most extensive of its kind on the internet.


----------



## dildaysc (May 5, 2020)

King Jesus is glorious and majestic, and worthy to be served with all that we are. Why is it that we still serve the Lord by halves?

Here, we see Samuel completely dedicated to the Lord's service, from the earliest years.


----------



## dildaysc (May 9, 2020)

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:12.

Let us pray for our children! Grace does not run in the blood.

Eli, although certainly not perfect, seems to have been a sincere believer. And yet his sons were wicked and worthless.

Let us take the case of our children to our gracious God, who alone is able effectually to help them.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## dildaysc (May 13, 2020)

Ever wonder what the "fleshhook of three teeth" was all about?

See Poole on 1 Samuel 2:13, 14.


----------



## dildaysc (May 18, 2020)

It is a sad fact of history that God's people are frequently more ready and forward for the Reformation of the Church than His ministers. Indeed, ministers, who commonly have a vested interest in maintaining the status quo, are quite often a net hindrance.

In 1 Samuel 2:16 (see Poole), we see an example of the people of God being more zealous for maintaining religion in its purity and power than the Lord's priests.

May the Lord transform our hearts, so that we might be more interested in building His house than our own...

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## dildaysc (May 22, 2020)

When we go out into the world bearing the name "Christian", we must be mindful that we are representing the Christ to a lost and dying world. Let us be careful not to misrepresent our Savior, who is beautiful in holiness and grace, by our sinful conduct and unpleasant carriage. 

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:17.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## dildaysc (May 25, 2020)

Little children must learn betimes to _minister to the Lord_. Parents must train them up to it, and God will accept them. Particularly let them learn to pay respect to their teachers, as Samuel to Eli. None can begin too soon to be religious. (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:18.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (May 30, 2020)

' If men of wisdom and ability make a purchase, or build an house for their habitation, they will be sure it shall be where sweet rivers and waters are, and good pasture ground, and where all needful provision may be had. God's word preached is a spring of water of life; the place where it is preached a pleasant, profitable pasture; all needful provision for the soul may there be had. Let this therefore be most of all inquired after: and no habitation settled but where this may be had' (William Gouge).

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:19.


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 2, 2020)

You need not fear giving yourself and your whole household to God. You will lose nothing; you cannot out-give God.

'What is lent to the Lord will certainly be repaid with interest, to our unspeakable advantage, and oftentimes in kind. Hannah resigns one child to God, and is recompensed with five; for Eli's blessing took effect (1 Samuel 2:21): She bore three sons and two daughters. There is nothing lost by lending to God or losing for him; it shall be repaid a hundredfold, Matthew 19:29' (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 20, 21.


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 11, 2020)

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:22.

Wearing the name "Christian", we represent the Christ to a lost and dying world. May the Lord grant that we might represent Him rightly and well, walking in cleanness and holiness all our days.


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 17, 2020)

We live in an age that is particularly impatient with rebuke. Any reproof is interpreted as too severe.

God sees things differently. Eli does indeed reprove his sons, but God censures him for being overly gentle in his manner and application.

Who are we going to listen to? God, or our culture?

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:23-24.


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 25, 2020)

Are you struggling, indeed, wrestling, with a wayward child? Be encouraged, Christian, in spite of the mess and difficulty. The Spirit-wrought willingness to wrestle may very well be an indication of His kind intention toward your child, and a harbinger of better things to come.

However, if the Spirit is not at work in you, stirring you up to contend, tremble (1 Samuel 2:25).

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:25.


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 27, 2020)

In a day of degeneracy in society and declension in the Church, it is not an easy thing to grow in godliness. But by God's grace and power, it is possible, and will be accomplished in His people!

Consider Samuel's growth in the midst of a wicked and perverse generation...

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:26.


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 10, 2020)

This morning, as I was working on the translation of Poole on 1 Samuel 2:27, I remembered the words of James, "My brethren, be not many masters/teachers, knowing that we shall receive the greater condemnation." (James 3:1), and I trembled.

May the Lord give grace to be faithful.


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 20, 2020)

William Gouge's _Domestical Duties_: 'Many so cocker their children, as they will suffer them to run into any misdemeanor, rather than correct them. They cannot endure to hear their children cry: and therefore their children must be pleased in all their humours and evil desires. These parents bring shame to themselves, and mischief upon their children: for God is often forced to correct such. Heavy are God's corrections: and often light on parent and child both: as appears by the judgments on Eli and his sons: for such parents make themselves accessory to their children's sins: yea also to the judgments laid upon their children. God says of such parents, that _they honour their children above God_. [1 Samuel 2:29] It is therefore a fond indulgency which makes parents regard neither God's honor, nor their own or children's safety.' 

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:28-29.


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 27, 2020)

It is one of the great maxim's by which Christ administrates His kingdom: "Them that honour me I will honour, and they that despise me shall be lightly esteemed." (Poole on 1 Samuel 2:30)

Christian, are you honoring the Lord? Are there areas in your life in which the Lord is being treated as unimportant? Let us examine ourselves; much is at stake.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 30, 2020)

Matthew Henry: '[The prophet] foretels the particular judgments which should come upon [Eli's] family, to its perpetual ignominy. A curse should be entailed upon his posterity, and a terrible curse it is, and shows how jealous God is in the matters of his worship and how ill he takes it when those who are bound by their character and profession to preserve and advance the interests of his glory are false to their trust, and betray them. If God's ministers be vicious and profane, of how much sorer punishment will they be thought worthy, here and for ever, than other sinners! Let such read the doom here passed on Eli's house, and tremble.'

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:31.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 6, 2020)

Our actions have implications, not just for ourselves, but for our children...and for generations untold.

Behold the bitter fruit of Eli's actions in his family...

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:32.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 13, 2020)

A sobering reminder that our habits in our families have generational consequences... 

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:33.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 17, 2020)

Even when we have shown ourselves to be faithless and treacherous, nevertheless God is always faithful to His word and covenant.

And in God's faithfulness, there is hope...

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:34-35.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 20, 2020)

It is a law of Christ's Kingdom: Those that exalt themselves over others, will be abased. 

Poole on 1 Samuel 2:36.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 21, 2020)

The Matthew Poole page on 1 Samuel has been fully updated, and Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 2 (featuring "Hannah's Song" and "the Judgment upon Eli's House") is now available in its entirety!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 22, 2020)

In 1 Samuel 3, the Lord begins to revive the voice of prophecy in the midst of His people... 

Poole's outline of 1 Samuel 3...


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 25, 2020)

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:1.

Thomas Boston's "The Great Danger of Professors who Hold The Truth in Unrighteousness": 'It provokes God to remove the gospel from among a people, and to leave them in darkness. "Therefore, said Jesus, I say unto you, the kingdom of God shall be taken from you, and given to a nation bringing forth the fruit thereof." When people have no use for God's candle, but to divert themselves at it on Sabbath days; when they have no other thing to do, the candlestick is in a fair way to be removed out of its place, Revelation 2:5. Many of God's candles have been put out, because their burning and shining was for no purpose to advance holiness amongst those among whom they shined. Many have put them under their bushel, so that in vain they have given light, and therefore God threatens to put them under his bushel next.

A while's darkness may make the light more prized and procure more free course to the truth, 1 Samuel 3:1-8. It brings fearful tossings and rackings of conscience, when once conscience is awakened; under these Judas went and hanged himself. However one may for a while bear down truth in a silent conscience, it is apt to rise up on them some time or other. And as a fire long smothered makes terrible havoc when once it prevails and bursts out, so conscience when awakened. Then tormenting remorse takes its course in the soul and gives foretastes of hell, where the worm never dies and the fire is not quenched.'


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 26, 2020)

May the Lord rouse us out of our lethargy, and open our sin blinded eyes... 

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:2.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 28, 2020)

"Then we may expect God's gracious visits, when we are constant and diligent in our duty" (Matthew Henry). 

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:3.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 29, 2020)

Here, Samuel is a portrait of ready obedience...


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 2, 2020)

"Even the infirmities and mistakes of those whom God employs are overruled by infinite Wisdom, and made serviceable to his purposes" (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:6-8.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 3, 2020)

"Thus the elder should, without grudging, do their utmost to assist and improve the younger that are rising up, though they see themselves likely to be darkened and eclipsed by them. Let us never be wanting to inform and instruct those that are coming after us, even such as will soon be preferred before us, John 1:30" (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:9.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 4, 2020)

"Good words should be put into children's mouths betimes, and apt expressions of pious and devout affections, by which they may be prepared for a better acquaintance with divine things, and trained up to a holy converse with them" (Matthew Henry). 

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:10.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 8, 2020)

A seasonable word and warning for our nation...

Lewis Bayly's Practice of Piety: 'The long escaping of deserved punishment in this life. "Because sentence," saith Solomon, "is not speedily executed against an evil worker, therefore the hearts of the children of men are fully set in them to do evil, not knowing that the bountifulness of God leadeth them to repentance." (Ecclesiastes 8:11; Romans 2:4; 2 Peter 3:10.) But when his patience is abused, and man's sins are ripened, his justice will at once both begin, and make an end of the sinner (1 Samuel 3:12; Ezekiel 39:8 and he will recompense the slowness of his delay with the grievousness of his punishment. Though they were suffered to run on the score all the days of their life, yet they shall be sure to pay the utmost farthing at the day of their death. And whilst they suppose themselves to be free from judgment, they are already smitten with the heaviest of God's judgments—a heart that cannot repent (Romans 2:5.) The stone in the reins or bladder is a grievous pain that kills many a man's body; but there is no disease to the stone in the heart, whereof Nabal died, and which kills millions of souls (1 Samuel 25:17.) They refuse the trial of Christ and his cross; but they are stoned by hell's executioner to eternal death.'

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:11-12.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 15, 2020)

A seasonable word for the governors of our nation... "Those that do not restrain the sins of others, when it is in the power of their hand to do it, make themselves partakers of the guilt, and will be charged as accessaries: Those in authority will have a great deal to answer for if they make not the sword they bear a terror to evil workers" (Matthew Henry). 

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:13.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 19, 2020)

Failure to discipline (whether it be in the family, church, or state) frequently has generational consequences. 

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:14.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 21, 2020)

"No good man can take pleasure in bringing evil tidings, especially not Samuel to Eli, the pupil to the tutor whom he loves and honours" (Matthew Henry). 

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:15.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 25, 2020)

"A good man desires to be acquainted with all the will of God, whether it make for him or against him" (Matthew Henry). 

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:16-17.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 2, 2020)

'Whatsoever the affliction be that may trouble you, you may be furnished with reasons why you should be patient....Consider that it was God who did it. There is no evil, that is of punishment, in a city, which the Lord has not done, saith Amos, Amos 3:6; 2 Samuel 16:10.—It is the Lord, let him do what seems him good, saith Eli, 1 Samuel 3:18. I opened not my mouth, saith David, because thou, Lord, didst it, Psalm 39:9. The Lord gave, and the Lord has taken away; blessed be the name of the Lord, saith Job 1:21; Hosea 6:1; 1 Samuel 2:6-7' (Henry Scudder's Christian's Daily Walk).

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:18.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 7, 2020)

As it was in the days of Samuel, the Word of God is scarce in our land. There are Bibles aplenty, but nevertheless a famine of the Word of God.

May the Lord bless His people again with another Samuel.

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:19.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 9, 2020)

"Early piety will be the greatest honour of young people, and bring them, as much as any thing, and as soon, into reputation. Those that honour God he will honour" (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:20.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 10, 2020)

"God will graciously repeat his visits to those that receive them aright" (Matthew Henry).

And, could it be that these visits "by the word of the Lord" were by none other than the Second Person of the Trinity, the Word?

Poole on 1 Samuel 3:21.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 12, 2020)

Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 3 ("The Calling of Samuel") is now available in its entirety!

This study on 1 Samuel is the most extensive of its kind on the internet.

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 14, 2020)

Join us for the study of 1 Samuel, with Matthew Poole as our guide!

In 1 Samuel 4, Israel makes war with the Philistines, judgment comes upon Eli's house, and Israel loses the Ark of the Covenant.

Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 4.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 17, 2020)

"The counsel of God was certainly marvelous, by one and the same work to exact punishment from all; from Eli, I say, and his sons; from Israel; and from the Philistines" (Peter Martyr).

Poole on 1 Samuel 4:1.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 20, 2020)

"'Israel is smitten before the Philistines.' Sin, the accursed thing, was in the camp, and gave their enemies all the advantage against them they could wish for" (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 4:2.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 23, 2020)

Thomas Boston's _The Doctrines of the Christian Religion_: 'Do not idolize the ark, but look beyond it to Jesus Christ, to whom the ark directs you. This was the sin of the Israelites when they brought the ark into the camp, in order that it might defend them from their enemies, 1 Samuel 4:3. They thought that though they did not reform, and repent, yet if they had the ark all would be well. But they were deceived. Their unrepented of sins made them fall, and the ark could not hold them up. So many please themselves in taking Christ's livery, though they still remain Satan's slaves; in sitting down at the Lord's table, though strangers to communion with him; in getting a token from men and mixing themselves with the saints, though they have no token from the Master of the feast. And so they cry, the temple of the Lord, the temple of the Lord are these! But O what will this avail them? The Lord "will say to them, I tell you, I know you not whence you are; depart from me, all ye workers of iniquity."Look you then beyond the ark. Come into the inner court. Be not satisfied with less than opening your hearts to receive the Lord of the ark. Look beyond the sign to the thing signified, and pursue that. Break through the shell, that you may come to the kernel. Otherwise you neither answer the voice of Christ, nor the voice of your own necessities.'

Poole on 1 Samuel 4:3.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 27, 2020)

"Carnal people triumph much in the external privileges and performances of religion, and build much upon them, as if these would infallibly save them, and as if the ark, God's throne, in the camp, would bring them to heaven, though the world and the flesh should be upon the throne in the heart" (Matthew Henry).

Let us trust Christ! and not religious trinkets and rites.

Poole on 1 Samuel 4:4, 5.


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 3, 2020)

It is a sad state of affairs, when the Christian notion of God does not rise higher than that of the Pagan.

In this post, we see that the Israelites and Philistines share many of the same superstitious assumptions.


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 5, 2020)

Do we imagine that God is going to be our help and defense as a nation ("God bless America!"), while we remain impenitent and unbelieving?

In this post, we see our future in Israel's past.


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 9, 2020)

Evil tidings crowd in from every side.

What will you do?

Will you look to your own strength, or political solutions...and despair?

Or will you look to Zion's King, in whom is life and strength, fullness and victory?

Poole on 1 Samuel 4:12-13.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 13, 2020)

Here, we see the defeat and downfall of a nation, having a certain show of religion in externals, but lacking the substance of the matter (a lively faith in the Savior Christ).

Familiar?


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 18, 2020)

Did Eli have a true and saving faith? [In the post, interpreters discuss the question.]

Let us take a lesson from the uncertainty in Eli's case: "Give diligence to make your calling and election sure" (2 Peter 1:10).


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 21, 2020)

In this life, sorrows sometimes come wave-upon-wave (this post).

Let us flee to Christ, in whom there is a fully sufficient consolation for every care and grief. Without Him, hopelessness is added to sorrow...


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 25, 2020)

Think about our nation...

"Note, (1.) The purity and plenty of God's ordinances, and the tokens of his presence in them, are the glory of any people, much more so than their wealth, and trade, and interest, among the nations. 2. Nothing is more cutting, more killing, to a faithful Israelite, than the want and loss of these. If God go, the glory goes, and all good goes. Woe unto us if he depart!" --Matthew Henry

Poole on 1 Samuel 4:21, 22.


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 30, 2020)

Judgment fallen upon the House of Eli! The Ark of God taken!

For the first time in English, Matthew Poole's Synopsis on 1 Samuel 4 is now available! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 1, 2020)

A plague of hemorrhoids?

The Lord is certainly able to use anything ... quite literally anything! in His wars.

We are off and running in the study of 1 Samuel 5 with Matthew Poole...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 8, 2020)

In the time of the Judges, the Philistines were worshipping Dagon (popularly depicted as a merman).

Who is Dagon?  In this post, Poole explores the history of interpretation...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 12, 2020)

In ancient times, the Lord prostrated Dagon before His ark! [See Poole on 1 Samuel 5:3.]

So also will the modern idols of the psychologized self and statism fall before Him.

Let God arise, and His enemies be scattered!

Ralph Erskine's "Vanity of Earthly Things": 'It is also a day wherein some of the friends of Christ are openly bantered, and lampooned, and gazed upon as signs and wonders; and wherein many sacred truths are publicly defamed and ridiculed; and heart-enemies to revealed religion, and to the gospel in its purity, in the mean time, taking occasion utterly to run down the gospel. What am I saying! In the name of the great God, I defy all the powers of earth and hell to run it down: they may sooner run down the flowing tide, or the sun rising in his strength, than run down the least of the dictates of eternal truth: Not one jot or title thereof shall fall to the ground. [Matthew 5:18] Dagon shall fall before the ark; [1 Samuel 5:3-4] and the rod of Aaron shall swallow up the rods of the magicians. [Exodus 7:12]'


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 16, 2020)

Idolatry is stubborn... its practices grow ancient (see this post)...

You may never look at a groom carrying his bride across the threshold in the same way again.


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 22, 2020)

A plague of hemorrhoids! What!

When a people has provoked the Lord, the only rational course is to wave the white flag of repentance and surrender.

Poole on 1 Samuel 5:6.


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 26, 2020)

[Poole on 1 Samuel 5:7-9.]

As a nation, the season of mercy continues...

But rather than turning from our sins in repentance, and toward the Savior in faith, we continue in our wayward course!

Wouldn't surrender to this Great King make more sense?

Consider the case of the Philistines...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 30, 2020)

Poole on 1 Samuel 5:10-12.

As it turns out, God does not need men to defend His honor. With no Israelite in sight, God defends the Ark and glorifies Himself by His own outstretched arm!

For everyone interested in the glory of God, but sensible also of human frailty, this will not doubt be a most encouraging thought.


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 31, 2020)

The translation of Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 5 (God's glory and the abasement of Dagon) is now available in its entirety!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 1, 2021)

"Was it God? or chance?"

The ancient Philistine question is still with us in the modern West, whether we are contemplating origins or recent judgments.

God's answer is still the same.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 4, 2021)

With paganism on the rise, it is good for Christians to be reminded: "And when they shall say unto you, Seek unto them that have familiar spirits, and unto wizards that peep, and that mutter: should not a people seek unto their God?" (Isaiah 8:19).

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:1, 2.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 8, 2021)

The way to reconciliation with God has been opened in Jesus Christ ... and He is the only way.

In vain does the sin-darkened mind of man contrive other ways.

In this post, the example of the Philistines...


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 18, 2021)

Golden hemorrhoids?

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 21, 2021)

More golden hemorrhoids.

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:5.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 25, 2021)

"It is much cheaper to learn by other people's experience than by our own." --Matthew Henry

We should learn from the judgments that have fallen upon other nations.

Even the Philistine diviners get it...

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:6.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 28, 2021)

God, or Chance?

This question has long been with us in the West.

In this regard, we have not advanced beyond the ancient Philistine diviners.

In this post, they put it to the test...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 1, 2021)

What became of the coffer of golden hemorrhoids and mice beside the ark?

Poole provides the hint of a tradition...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 4, 2021)

'When the time comes that the Lord makes sin to find out the sinner, O what wrestling do sinners often make to avoid the meeting. They shut their eyes, and they will not see, though God is writing their sin before them in legible characters.... If they meet with a stroke sent from God for the very purpose to charge it home upon them, they will say it is but a chance, 1 Samuel 6:9. Beware of this.' Thomas Boston

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 8, 2021)

A comforting thought concerning the cause of God in our own land...

"God will be no loser in his glory, at last, by the successes of the church's enemies against his ark, but will get himself honour from those that seek to do dishonour to him" (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:10-11.


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 11, 2021)

"What are the chances that these things have come to pass by chance? Not a chance" (Sproul paraphrase).

In this post, the lesson of the milch kine...or, the diviners taught by cows...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 13, 2021)

The Church is in a low condition, but...

"God will in his own time effect the deliverance of his church, not only though it be fought against by its enemies, but though it be neglected by its friends" (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:13.


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 16, 2021)

Think of the simplicity of the worship of the New Testament: prayer, Bible reading, preaching, sacraments...

"The intrinsic grandeur of instituted ordinances ought not to be diminished in our eyes by the meanness and poverty of the place where they are administered" (Matthew Henry on 1 Samuel 6:14).

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:14-15.


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 23, 2021)

Apart from human agency, God glorifies Himself in the eyes of the nations!

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:16-18.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 2, 2021)

Our nation is certainly wayward, but will not judgment begin in the House of the Lord, as we trifle with His holy things?

1 Samuel 6: Consider God's ways with the Philistines...and with His covenanted people...

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:19, "The Slaughter at Beth-Shemesh"


----------



## Nathan A. Hughes (Mar 2, 2021)

A good read, thanks for posting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 4, 2021)

"Who is able to stand before this holy LORD God?" (1 Sam. 6:20)

A good question.

'There is no access to God without a Mediator. "For our God is a consuming fire," Hebrews 12:29, and our sin hath made us as stubble fully dry. He is infinitely pure and holy, and we are vile filthy creatures; so that it is quite impossible for us to have any access to him, or communion with him, on our own account. We have all reason to cry out, as 1 Samuel 6:20, "Who is able to stand before this holy Lord God?" There is no standing before him without a Mediator. The spots and blemishes of our best duties cannot be hid from the eyes of his holiness. He cannot accept of a righteousness lower than that which bears some suitableness to the holiness of his nature: but even our highest obedience and best righteousness does not in any degree suit the divine holiness: and therefore it cannot challenge any acceptance with God. The righteousness of Christ, being the righteousness of God, a perfect and unspotted righteousness, is that wherein alone the holiness of God can acquiesce, and is the foundation of all access to God, and communion with him.' --Thomas Boston

Poole on 1 Samuel 6:20-21.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 5, 2021)

Matthew Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 6, the epic tale of God's rescue of the Ark, using hemorrhoids, mice, and cows! is now available in its entirety! free and online!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 10, 2021)

Poole whets our appetite for what is coming in 1 Samuel 7 ... Samuel in the prime of his ministry!


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 12, 2021)

The presence of God brings with it duties (discipleship, discipline, worship, etc.).

Like the Beth-shemites of old, we all too frequently treat these blessings as burdens!

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:1.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 16, 2021)

Thomas Boston: 'The Lord has a controversy with us, that we are not yet convinced of, and humbled for, Hosea 5:15. People may be long under the Lord's withdrawings, so far insensible of the causes thereof, as not to be lamenting over them, 1 Samuel 7:2. Now there is no convincing us of the causes of God's controversy. But if ever the Lord return to ordinances as heretofore, ye will see there will be a convincing and humbling influence, that will bring ministers and people to their knees, taking shame to themselves.'

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:2.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 19, 2021)

Why a Pluralistic culture will never have room for Christianity...

" 1 Samuel 7:3, "If you prepare your hearts unto the Lord, and serve him only."... And it is a known story that this was the cause why the pagans would not admit the God of the Jews, as revealed in the Old Testament, or Christ, as revealed in the New, to be an object of adoration, because he would be worshipped alone, all other deities excluded. The gods of the heathens were good-fellow gods, would admit partnership; as common whores are less jealous than the married wife: though their lovers went to never so many besides themselves, yet to them it was all one, whensoever they returned to them and brought their gifts and offerings." --Thomas Manton

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:3, 4.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 25, 2021)

During this season in our nation's history, God is calling us to prayerful fasting.

But do we know how? do we have the heart for it?

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:5, 6.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 26, 2021)

"When sinners begin to repent and reform, they must expect that Satan will muster all his force against them." -Matthew Henry

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:7.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 27, 2021)

In the present distress, are we trusting in the Lord, or ourselves?

If the Lord, it will manifest in diligent, fervent prayer.

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:8.


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 1, 2021)

When the nation was in danger, Samuel cried out to the Lord, and the Lord heard and delivered.

In this present national crisis, let us take the lesson of the text.

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:9.


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 5, 2021)

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:10, 11.

Thomas Boston's "The Lord's Helping His People": 'They gather for humiliation and fasting in Mizpeh, a city on the borders of Benjamin and Judah, lying in the heart of the country, and so proper for such a meeting. The Philistines are alarmed at this, looking upon it as a rendezvous of rebellion, and so bring an army against Israel. It is well they were found at their duty, which was a good pledge of the Lord's help. While Samuel is sacrificing and praying, the Philistines draw near to battle, and God himself takes the cause in hand, thunders against the enemy, so that Israel had nothing more to do but to pursue, 1 Samuel 7:10-11.'


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 12, 2021)

Robert Hawker's "Poor Man's Portion": '"Then Samuel took a stone, and set it between Mizpeh and Shen, and called the name of it Ebenezer, saying, hitherto hath the Lord helped us."—1 Samuel 7:12

Did Samuel do this? Was that servant of the Lord, who lived not to see Christ in the flesh, so full of faith in the coming Saviour, and in the experience of Jehovah's faithfulness in what was past, that he set up his Ebenezer? Surely, my soul, thou wilt blush to be outdone by the prophet, when thou hast not only seen the day of the Son of man completed, but felt his power. Oh my soul, let thine Ebenezer be Jesus! Let the stone thou settest up, be indeed the Rock of Ages. Yes, my soul, set up Jesus indeed, in all places, at all times, upon all occasions. And Oh Lord, do thou by thy blessed Spirit set up thyself in my heart, and enthrone thyself there, and reign and rule there for ever. Surely, my soul, Jesus is thine everyday Ebenezer; for he not only hath hitherto helped, but he doth help, and will help, and be himself thine help, thy God, thy Portion, thy Jesus, for evermore.'

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:12.


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 17, 2021)

A timely lesson...

"Samuel was a protector and deliverer to Israel, not by dint of sword, as Gideon, nor by strength of arm, as Samson, but by the power of prayer to God and carrying on a work of reformation among the people. Religion and piety are the best securities of a nation" (Matthew Henry).

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:13-14.


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 23, 2021)

Did Samuel sin in erecting an altar at Ramah?

Poole on 1 Samuel 7:15-17.


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 24, 2021)

Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel 7 available for the 1st time in English!

Free and online!

Samuel in his maturity as Judge.

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/1-samuel


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 29, 2021)

The era of the Judges waxes old; the age of Israelite Kings has come!

Poole previews 1 Samuel 8.


----------



## dildaysc (May 4, 2021)

"Those that are in the prime of their time ought to be busy in doing the work of life: for, as they go into years, they will find themselves less disposed to it and less able for it." --Matthew Henry

Poole on 1 Samuel 8:1.


----------



## dildaysc (May 8, 2021)

Consider the English-speaking world's Puritan and Reformed heritage...

"A good extraction is a reproach to him that degenerates from it." --Matthew Henry

Poole on 1 Samuel 8:2, 3.


----------



## dildaysc (May 14, 2021)

There is a great outcry for "change"!

But not all change is for the better.

So it was in the days of Samuel...









Poole on 1 Samuel 8:4, 5: The People's Petition for a King


[1095 BC] Verse 4:[1] Then all the elders of Israel gathered themselves together, and came to Samuel unto Ramah… [Therefore, having gathered together, etc.] Injured patience frequently becomes fury: and subjection, overly oppressed, becomes rebellion (Mendoza). [Elders with respect to birth] As...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 21, 2021)

"When any thing disturbs us, it is our interest, as well as our duty, to show before God our trouble, and he gives us leave to be humbly free with him." --Matthew Henry









Poole on 1 Samuel 8:6: Samuel's Grief over the King-Request


Verse 6:[1] But the thing displeased Samuel (Heb. was evil in the eyes of Samuel[2]), when they said, Give us a king to judge us. And Samuel prayed unto the LORD. [And the word was displeasing in the eyes of Samuel] Question: For what reason? Responses: 1. Because the wickedness of his sons...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (May 27, 2021)

Why do we continue to refuse the rule of King Jesus, perfect in righteousness and abounding in mercy, in favor of the beastly governments of the earth?

It is now, as it was in ancient Israel...









1 Samuel 8:7-9: A King Given in Anger


Verse 7:[1] And the LORD said unto Samuel, Hearken unto the voice of the people in all that they say unto thee: for (see Ex. 16:8) they have not rejected thee, but (1 Sam. 10:19; 12:17, 19; Hos. 13:10, 11) they have rejected me, that I should not reign over them. [Hear the voice of the people]...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 2, 2021)

A lesson for us from Israel's history: Israel could not endure God in government. They preferred government like the governments of the other nations.

They traded the humane government of Messiah for Beastly government! So also we...









Poole on 1 Samuel 8:10, 11: Beastly Government, Part 1


Verse 10:[1] And Samuel told all the words of the LORD unto the people that asked of him a king. Verse 11:[2] And he said, (see Deut. 17:16, etc.; 1 Sam. 10:25) This will be the manner of the king that shall reign over you: (1 Sam. 14:52) He will take your sons, and appoint them for himself...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 9, 2021)

When a nation rejects the government of God, with the moral limitations and restraints that He provides, what can be expected but that the nation's government will turn beastly. Rather than the serving the people, it serves itself of the people. Oh, unhappy nation!

Samuel warns Israel beforehand...









Poole on 1 Samuel 8:12-18: Beastly Government, Part 2


Verse 12:[1] And he will appoint him captains over thousands, and captains over fifties; and will set them to ear his ground, and to reap his harvest, and to make his instruments of war, and instruments of his chariots. [He will appoint for himself Tribunes and Centurions] Hebrew: captains of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 15, 2021)

Like Israel of old, we, the American people, have insisted on godless civil government...and we have what we sought!

" I gave thee a king in mine anger, and took him away in my wrath" (Hos. 13:11).









Poole on 1 Samuel 8:19-22: The People's Obstinate Insistence on a King


Verse 19:[1] Nevertheless the people (Jer. 44:15) refused to obey the voice of Samuel; and they said, Nay; but we will have a king over us… [The people were unwilling to hear, etc.] The common people are taken with inanities, and love changes. It was seeming a lovely thing to them to catch sight...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 16, 2021)

Another translation milestone! For the first time in English, Matthew Poole's "Synopsis" on 1 Samuel is available! free and online!

Israel makes a bad choice of civil government, and is warned of the consequences. A seasonable lesson...









1 SAMUEL | from-ref-to-ref


Destined to be the largest, most comprehensive study of the Book of 1 Samuel online. Featuring Matthew Poole's Synopsis, practical comments from some of the pastors and teachers of the pastor, lectures, and much more!




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 17, 2021)

Poole previews the upcoming study in 1 Samuel 9.

A king given, but in anger...









Poole's Outline of 1 Samuel 9


The genealogy of Kish, 1. Saul’s person, 2. He is sent to seek his father’s asses, 3. He travels through the country, and finds them not, 4, 5. By the counsel of his servant, 6-10, and the direction of young maidens, 11-14, according to God’s revelation, 15-17, he cometh to Samuel, who meets...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 1, 2021)

Saul's genealogy is involved in some difficulty.

Thankfully, we have Poole as a guide.









Poole on 1 Samuel 9:1, 2: The Genealogy of Saul


Verse 1:[1] Now there was a man of Benjamin, whose name was (1 Sam. 14:51; 1 Chron. 8:33; 9:39) Kish, the son of Abiel, the son of Zeror, the son of Bechorath, the son of Aphiah, a Benjamite (or, the son of a man of Jemini[2]), a mighty man of power (or, substance[3]). [And there was a man of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 12, 2021)

"Children should take care that they do nothing to grieve or frighten their parents, but be tender of their tenderness" (Matthew Henry on 1 Sam. 9:5).









Poole on 1 Samuel 9:3-5: Saul's Task


Verse 3:[1] And the asses of Kish Saul’s father were lost. And Kish said to Saul his son, Take now one of the servants with thee, and arise, go seek the asses. [Take with thee one of the young men, etc.] Or servants. This was the frugality of ancient times. That Cato Porcius,[2] although he was...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 26, 2021)

When unsure of the way that we should go, let us consult God's Word.









Poole on 1 Samuel 9:6-10: Search for the Seer


Verse 6:[1] And he said unto him, Behold now, there is in this city (Deut. 33:1; 1 Kings 13:1) a man of God, and he is an honourable man; (1 Sam. 3:19) all that he saith cometh surely to pass: now let us go thither; peradventure he can shew us our way that we should go. [There is a man of God]...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 7, 2021)

Samuel sacrificing in a High Place? What?!!

Matthew Poole investigates...









Poole on 1 Samuel 9:11-14: Search for the Seer, Part 2


Verse 11:[1] And as they went up the hill to the city (Heb. in the ascent of the city[2]), (Gen. 24:11) they found young maidens going out to draw water, and said unto them, Is the seer here? [To draw water] From a fountain, which was flowing past the foot of the hill (Mendoza). Going out, that...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 12, 2021)

Oh, to get closer to Jesus!

Samuel's enviable intimacy with the Lord...









Poole on 1 Samuel 9:15-17: God's Revelation of Saul to Samuel


Verse 15:[1] (1 Sam. 15:1; Acts 13:21) Now the LORD had told Samuel in his ear (Heb. revealed the ear of Samuel;[2] 1 Sam. 20:2[3]) a day before Saul came, saying… [He had revealed the ear, גָּלָ֖ה אֶת־אֹ֣זֶן וגו״] He had revealed (or had uncovered [Piscator]) the ear of Samuel (Pagnine...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------

